# What happened here??



## dave from mesa (Jan 12, 2017)

Did a dry rub. Used proportions according to the Universal Cure Calculator. Pink salt, brown sugar, salt. Cured it for 8 days flipping and massaging it every day.

Belly looks like it didn't cure in the middle. 

Meat weighed 20.3 oz   575.51 grams

pink salt 1.44 grams

salt 10.16 g

brown sugar 5.76 g

I plan on cold smoking it.

What did I do wrong and can I fix it?

thanks













IMG_1947.JPG



__ dave from mesa
__ Jan 12, 2017


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 12, 2017)

Following....about to try my first one.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 12, 2017)

I assume you are talking about the different shade of meat in the center on top, not in a cross section?

If that's the case there is nothing to worry about. It happens quite often, not an indication of meat being cured or not.

How thick is the bacon? 8 days might be right at the mark I would leave another 4-5 days if you didn't throw out the cure. If you did don't make another cure. Go smoke it.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 12, 2017)

Correct. Should I cut it to see if it goes all the way thru? It's maybe less than 2" thick.

I put it in water for a while to make sure it wasn't too salty and that's when I saw the diff color. Took it out of the water and then dried it and put it back in till I got some kind of answer so don't know how much cure was left in the bag.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 12, 2017)

Let it dry and smoke it. Should be good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2017)

Outside color can be affected by changes in density, contact with the bag or container, water absoption during the soak and other possibilities. Bottom line, Cure ALWAYS spends 100% of the time on the surface and 100% of the surface is cured even if only in contact a couple of hours. 8 Days would be enough for 1 to 1 1/4" and a couple 2-3 days equilization, will cover your butt for slightly thicker portions. You are good to go...JJ


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. I was kind of worried. I have only tried Pop's brine before.

I have another belly in Pop's brine now. Was just trying to see what the diff would be.


----------

